# I'm a Chubby Chaser!



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I just had to make a thread for it. This is my Chubby Billiard Luciano i just got.

I *love* the shape.
So much in fact.. i want more like it.
That's right. I think i found the pipe shapes i like.. and it turns out.. I'm a chubby chaser :whoo::frusty:

PICS!





case:



I looove this thing.. Gonna smoke it tomorrow, Super windy today (tree's being knocked down!) and my girlfriends parents are up for dinner/easter stuff i guess.

:scared: Sho happy.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

That's a sweet looking little/big pipe!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice brother, enjoy her!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

careful of the first bowl. That's bare wood, no coating or anything.

Might taste funky.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Good looking little pipe.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

That is beautiful! I actually prefer the bare wood coating. Seems to build a cake faster IMHO, especially with some texture left in there. I think this brand is gonna be my next new pipe purchase. I've got my eye on one of their straight bulldogs, and the drilling on this one has me thinking sooner rather than later!

Let us know how it smokes!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> That's a sweet looking little/big pipe!


Yeah its only a tad over 4.5 inches but its dayum chunky!


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

just remember the chubby ones smoke like they aren't going to get smoked again and yes i had to say that


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

mike t said:


> just remember the chubby ones smoke like they aren't going to get smoked again and yes i had to say that


:eyebrows:


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Incredible birdseye!!!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Sweet looking pipe !


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

What kind of pipe bag is that? it is very nice as well


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Pipe Bags and Pouches 2 Pipe Carrying Case with Tobacco Pouch Vinyl Lines Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com

the only thing is the little metal things on the snap buttons touch the bowl of the pipe, you think i should cover them with something like electrical tape or somethin? or am i being paranoid P:

other than that.. for $16 it's an extremely nicely made case. all the stitching is good, it feels very nicely made, everything fits perfectly. i like it!


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

I know *nothing* about pipes, but that's a damn nice looking pipe!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I have to admit, that is one NICE looking pipe!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely looking pipe, I like the grain on it.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> Incredible birdseye!!!


i bought it only seeing a side-view, so when i saw all that Birdseye i was so happy P:


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice looking grain in that
Hope she works out good for you


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Sweet, that baby's got back, I'd hit it.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Hellraiser said:


> Sweet, that baby's got back, I'd hit it.


This gave me a chuckle! lmfao


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

User Name said:


> careful of the first bowl. That's bare wood, no coating or anything.
> 
> Might taste funky.


def tastes a little funky! how long do these take to "break in"?

other than the slight "funk" it smokes soo much cooler than my other pipes. probably because of the crazy-thick walls


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I love the thickness. My favourite smoker is a Dunhill 5206 mainly because of the thick walls. Now I'm debating trying to find something similar to yours... may I ask how much you payed for it?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Piledriver said:


> I love the thickness. My favourite smoker is a Dunhill 5206 mainly because of the thick walls. Now I'm debating trying to find something similar to yours... may I ask how much you payed for it?


$112 shipped from smokingpipes

It's made by luciano, which most of their pipes go on neatpipes.com

heres a link to a very similar one on neatpipes.. (nearly similar shape, mine was a chubby billiard this ones a chubby dublin)

Luciano (Pease/DiPiazza) - Brown Smooth

basically its made by a group that sells $300-500 pipes, but this is their "economy" line in the sense where its not hand made.. its hand "finished"

its shaped by machines then the draft hole is done by hand, the stems are custom fitted to each pipe by hand, the finish and everything else is all done by hand as well. it's a gorgeous pipe and the stem fits flawlessly smooth with the body, a pipe cleaned "passes through" perfectly and its drilled spot on.

the owner, luca di piazza made some shapes with G.L. Pease *such as the chubbies* and sells them on his site, Neatpipes.

He also sells Radice (who make the same shape but all handmake with a different shaped stem for way more $$)
to give you an idea of the quality.

I dont know, but its possible theyre finished by the same people, if not some of the same people (a total guess)


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks, appreciate all the info. I think this might be my next purchase :woohoo:


Zogg said:


> $112 shipped from smokingpipes
> 
> It's made by luciano, which most of their pipes go on neatpipes.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Piledriver said:


> Thanks, appreciate all the info. I think this might be my next purchase :woohoo:


I smoked it for the firs time today and i smoked some ashton winding road, it made my peterson 05 ebony kinda hot and this thing was completely cool the whole time. It smokes sooo perfectly, I'm in love <.<

Because its not coated in the bowl, i got a funky weird bittersweet woody taste that started really strong and began to stop near the end of the bowl, theres already a small layer of cake from one bowl so im sure 2-3 bowls in there will be enough where you wont get any of the wood taste at all, so keep that in mind when you first smoke it!

I'd definitely suggest it, it's a tad smaller than it looked in the pictures but the shape is just so awesome in the hand, and its so short i can clench it and it feels lighter than my tankard did (which was half the weight)

plus the bit is pretty wide and made of acrylic so it'll last for a long time and you can bite it pretty hard with no marks at all


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm tempted by a luciano apple... make me not spend $110 on another pipe.. <.<


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, the do say that thickness is more important than length. You know...because it gives more pleasure to the...uh...pipe tobacco.


----------

